# ***OFFICIAL*** 2010-11 NHL Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The NHL Season is back! It is time to get rough and play some hockey!!!​


----------



## Carwins~Fist92 (Sep 30, 2010)

Oilers are pretty wicked now. Enough said lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am hoping that the Caps will have a good season again. It would be nice if they quit choking in the playoffs as well.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Still hope my Blackhawks can pull this of again.... looks rough, but we still have a young talented core..... and Hossa


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicago hasn't looked as good as of late. They lost some of their team but as you said, they have enough to still have a good team this year. It is early too so they could very well turn it around.

The Caps are tearing it up! I just hope they don't choke in the playoffs like they did last year.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

blackhawks don't really have a chance at the cup this year imo. caps are looking solid but thats nothing new and if they can't get their shit together in the playoffs then its really all for nothing. i think detroit will take the rest and they will meet either the canadiens or (more likely) the pens in the final


im an oilers man though and it looks like things maybe finally coming together for them this year, do we have a chance at the playoffs?? probably not, especially after such a brutal start to the season but next year will probably be a big year for them


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah the Capitals were the best team in the NHL last year and then completely tanked in the playoffs out of nowhere. That can't keep happening. We have a good team and it is pretty ridiculous to see how much different they are as a whole once the regular season is over.


----------



## quatchi (Jan 17, 2011)

i'll just leave this here:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackHawks went down 0-3 after sneaking into the playoffs... and now have forced a game 7 and look hot as ****!!!!! if they can win game 7 and knock out the Canucks 3 years in a row and in such a dramatic fashion!?!?!? i will be soo happy!!!!


Lets Go Hawks!!!!!!


----------

